# Decluttering advisor



## debodun

I had an appointment with a person that advises others on how to declutter their house. I guess I misunderstood what this service does. I thought they were like estate sellers and would help me find buyers for the vintage glassware and porcelain I have. The only thing they do is tell you what to what to donate and where, and what to trash. All she could advise was to rent a roll-off dumpster and put everything I  didn't want in it. She said nothing I had was of any value. 

Excuse me! "Trash" and "donate" are not in my vocabulary when talking about my mother's beloved collectibles. I wonder what criteria she used to make that decision? You've probably seen photos I've posted here of what's in my house.


----------



## RadishRose

You did misunderstand what the service does.

I hope she wasn't unkind when she offered her opinion of the value of your mothers things.


----------



## Cookie

Deb, what about opening up a little shop in town for your mother's precious collectibles. Yes, there will be rent to pay, but it might prove worthwhile. 

The declutter lady might have been  miffed that her time had been wasted too.  Decluttering is very big right now and she might have been surprised you didn't know what it meant.

Its sad but true, those kinds of knick knacks are out of date and style, but I wonder why you continue to try to try to sell them if you are having so little success and so many difficulties for so long. There must be a fair amount of money in it for you otherwise why would you bother with it and is it actually a little 'business' you have going?


----------



## jujube

Unfortunately, one person's beloved collectibles is another person's junk and vice versa.  Stuff is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.  Of course, you can't compare "sales" value with "emotional" value.   I have things that I'm sure 99% of the world would turn their noses up at, but to me they're priceless because of their emotional value.  

All I know is that if I have it and want to sell it, it's considered worthless junk.  If I don't have it and want to buy it, it has instantly become a priceless artifact.  I don't know how that manages to work out that way every darned time, but it does.  

Sometimes, sometimes....you find someone who thinks your worthless junk IS a priceless artifact.  I had the ugliest gaudy piece of bass fishing memorabilia imaginable and decided to put it on Craigs List.....what could I lose?   Two guys actually got into a bidding war on it and the guy who bought it thought his dad was going to LOVE it so he bought it for a Christmas present.  Who knew?   Then I put some gorgeous antique collectible Christmas stuff on and didn't get a nibble.  At Christmas, even.  Again, who knew?


----------



## Linda

I bet that was a shock debdun.  Renting a roll out dumpster seems a bit harsh.  I've never heard of a decluttering specialist.  I have 3 trunks with a lot of leaded glassware and large antique platters and things but I haven't been able to find a good market for.  It seems like young people today don't care much for displaying glassware and china like we did.  I've priced things on eBay and the stuff I have isn't really selling well.  It's very disappointing.  Could you get an antique store to come out and make you an offer or would you feel comfortable doing that?


----------



## fureverywhere

See with a house like mine it is mostly junk. Bit by bit I'm tossing almost all of it. But your mother's glassware is beautiful. Are there any places near you that perhaps sell consignment? BTW I wouldn't pay that advisor, that wasn't advising much of anything.


----------



## Sunny

> Unfortunately, one person's beloved collectibles is another person's  junk and vice versa.  Stuff is only worth what someone is willing to pay  for it.



Very true! Once, when I was downsizing and holding a garage sale, I overheard a youngish browser saying, "Old people always think their things are worth more than they actually are."  Unfortunately, I agree. The reason is that we factor in sentimental/emotional value, which of course is meaningless to most people. They don't know the stories that go along with all the "stuff."


----------



## Butterfly

I think a lot of it is changing tastes and lifestyles.  A lot of younger people are very mobile with their lifestyles and/or their jobs, and don't want a lot of stuff to make packing up and moving more difficult.

I also think that most younger people don't care to collect and display glassware as was the thing when we were younger, and most of them are not the least bit interested in antiques, either. Most of them find them too ornate and/or heavy.

You may come to the place where you have to sell it off cheap, donate it, or just keep it and let your heirs figure it out.


----------



## Cookie

https://www.etsy.com/search/vintage...intage glassware&original_query=2&orig_facet=

Above is an Etsy site selling vintage glassware with lots of pretty items and prices.  Might be worth a look, Deb, to compare.


Also, Architectural Digest magazine has this nice article on vintage glassware online, Deb, you might want to see if your stuff is similar.  

http://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/where-to-find-antique-vintage-glassware-online


----------



## debodun

Cookie said:


> Also, Architectural Digest magazine has this nice article on vintage glassware online, Deb, you might want to see if your stuff is similar.



Some things look familiar, but I have mostly Depression, Carnival and EAPG glass.


----------



## RadishRose

Sunny said:


> Very true! Once, when I was downsizing and holding a garage sale, I overheard a youngish browser saying, "Old people always think their things are worth more than they actually are."  Unfortunately, I agree. The reason is that we factor in sentimental/emotional value, which of course is meaningless to most people. They don't know the stories that go along with all the "stuff."



Sad, but true. I have seen many of those same glass"collectibles" sitting on the shelves at Goodwill for just a couple of dollars, even 99 cents!


----------



## debodun

I did post a message on a FB antique group about the 2500 sq ft house I inherited and filled with my parent's treasures. Their consensus of opinion that unless I am willing to do an eBay-like business (i.e. pack & ship), I am not going to do well trying to sell to a local market (cash & carry). Some members of the group were pretty harsh in their comments, also. 

So I get the drift that unless you have first editions of Shakespeare or Dickens, and Louis XIV or Chippendale furniture (in other words -"high end items"), the antique market is D.E.A.D! I almost suspected it when many of the local "collectible, thrift and consignment" shops went belly-up in the last few years. I think there's only one left and I never see anyone there. If anyone does stop at my sales, they want things DIRT CHEAP and in "like new" condition. I guess "Fair market value" is not in their vocabulary. The last sale a man stopped and asked to get a bunch of things that totaled $50 for $10. I told him I'd give him a 10% discount for a large purchase and the prices I had were fair market values. He said, "Yeah, I know your definition of 'fair market value' - you look and see what eBay prices are, then add 20%, so even if you give 10% off, they're still over-priced!" 

Also, nobody wants anything they have to "fix up" (like varnish, re-cane, reupholster or even launder). Upholstered furniture, clothing and even fabrics (linens, tablecloths, bedding and scraps for crafting) no one looks at or seems to even want to touch. They think I got bedbugs?

I had this nifty mint condition block of stamps featuring classic comic strip characters that I had matted and framed. There are 20 stamps in the block and when they were issued, the postage was 32¢, so at face value would be $6.40. People won't even pay that, and not counting the framing costs!


----------



## tortiecat

Sad but true - different generations, different values.


----------



## debodun

RadishRose said:


> I hope she wasn't unkind when she offered her opinion of the value of your mothers things.



I just think it was "business is business". I've heard worse comments on online antique message boards and people that stop at my sale.


----------



## Carla

If you have exhausted all avenues, I would consider calling an auction house. Now you may not get full value but they do come out to look at things. Some people do place value on the carnival glass and depression glass if it is authentic. Perhaps not 20's and 30's but by the time they are a little older, they learn to appreciate. I have things I would like to give to my granddaughter but she is only 20 and I know she has yet to really appreciate.(Lamage) I also have some pretty etched glass that I think is to precious to donate, so for the time being, I'm holding onto that as well. You kind of have to deal with people that have knowledge of the value--it is true it's only worth what ones willing to pay. That can fluctuate too! I saw on e-Bay, someone selling a group of Hess trucks still in box for $1000! They go up and down in value also. I hope you get some $$ out of it but you can get info on Etsy and e-Bay to have an idea what people are asking, even Pinterest might help. Good luck!


----------



## Buckeye

A good friend of mine had a minister tell the congregation "everything you own will some day be in a garage sale".  Truth.  It's all just stuff.  When we die, all of our memories go with it and those things we treasure, well, they're just stuff to our children and grandchildren.


----------



## Myquest55

I have been following this discussion as we are attempting to rid ourselves of stuff too, and just wanted to throw in my two cents.   A friend of mind used to cruise the area yard sales on weekends when she lived in eastern Virginia.  She picked up tons of old jewelry - some sliver and gold was mixed in which she cleaned up and re-sold.  The rest she would de-construct and re-make into new jewelry.  ANYWAY, when she moved to Ohio, there was usually NO jewelry at the yard sales and the re-sale market was equally depressed.  She is now in Las Vegas and the market for that is dead there too but jewelry always seems to sell somewhere online but that takes extra time and effort too.

So, it depends on where you are!  We have several re-sale shops in eastern TN that run trucks up to Indiana, Ohio and PA to pick up stuff and sell here.  There is a whole museum downtown dedicated to glassware - http://www.thehoustonmuseum.org/collection  cruise through their collection - you might contact them to see if they have any interest in your things or suggestions for where you can sell.

I have had some limited success on eBay but this summer NO one was buying and sellers were complaining.  I have had the best success with needlepoint items and popular culture - just sold two Star Wars related pieces.  BUT, have had some things listed for 3 years!  Just depends on who is looking.  There are a dozen re-sale sites online now too so there is a lot of competition.  WE, of a certain age, ARE ALL trying to sell our stuff!

Sorry about the De-Clutter Lady.  It is all the rage lately but only to help you organize what you have.  If anyone is interested in doing that - I wouldn't hire anyone but check out the book:  The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up by Marie Kondo.  I HATE self-help books but actually read this one from cover to cover.  She had some great ideas and amusing anecdotes to make you smile - not preachy.

Hang in there!  Its all about the marketing!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hoot N Annie said:


> A good friend of mine had a minister tell the congregation "everything you own will some day be in a garage sale".  Truth.  It's all just stuff.  When we die, all of our memories go with it and those things we treasure, well, they're just stuff to our children and grandchildren.



I'm finding this to be true with my family.  

I have been the one in my family that has given the "treasures" a good home and now I'm attempting to shed the excess so I can move into a smaller apartment and live clutter free!  I have tried to give anyone that can't outrun me an idea of why some things are important and why they should stay in the family, so far no luck.

It has been a slow and painful process, I'm still working on it using these techniques.

Decide which items will go with you to the grave and set them aside.

Clean and edit out the real junk that tends to accumulate just because we have the room for it.  This includes all of the things we *might* need some day!  All of the nice little boxes, interesting bottles, candles, greeting cards, old camping equipment, sports gear, clothes, games, books, duplicate kitchen items, paint cans, old cleaning supplies, medications, etc...  Be ruthless with this step, if you make a mistake you can always go to Walmart and pickup another one.

Inventory and box up the items that have some value and get them into the attic or garage.  For me this is truly a case of out of sight out of mind, I have not missed one item that I have done this with.  The next step for these items is out the door!

Sell a few things on Ebay, and give the rest away to friends, thrift shops or Freecycle.

Just learn to let it go and relieve yourself of the burden!

I tell people I feel like the old pioneers crossing the prairie in a covered wagon, as the journey becomes more difficult I find myself leaving my possessions on the side of the trail as I head towards my new life!

Good luck!


----------



## Ken N Tx

I would think the the declutter service is aimed at hoarders...


----------



## Jackie22

Hoot N Annie said:


> A good friend of mine had a minister tell the congregation "everything you own will some day be in a garage sale".  Truth.  It's all just stuff.  When we die, all of our memories go with it and those things we treasure, well, they're just stuff to our children and grandchildren.



.....this is true, I've been the one to clean out homes of my relatives that have passed on.
I'm continuing to get rid of stuff, if it is usable, the kids get it, if not, it is thrown away.


----------



## Myquest55

> I tell people I feel like the old pioneers crossing the prairie in a covered wagon, as the journey becomes more difficult I find myself leaving my possessions on the side of the trail as I head towards my new life!



Oh, I like that analogy!  

We keep asking ourselves   "Do we NEEEED this?"  and  "Do we want to pay to move it to Maine?"  Another thing I suggested to my boys - "If you were going to live on a boat, would you have room for this?"

We paid money for all of this stuff but do we want to pay MORE money to keep it?  Some of these things are tough to consider.  I like the suggestion of boxing it up and setting it aside for a while.  As for family things - I have two very old sewing machines - one from my grandmother and one from my mother-in-law.  I have no use for them and really don't want to pay to move them to Maine.  I have no daughters to pass them to, so....they have to go.  I WILL keep the silver creamer and coral necklace that were passed down - smaller and easier to pass on.


----------



## fureverywhere

I know many people hold garage sales but I just couldn't do it. There are certain things with emotional meaning. For me it seems depressing to slap a price tag on and have strangers prowling through my stuff. I prefer to just box and donate. But I'm still looking into the value of my MIL's crystal and the Boyd Bears.


----------



## debodun

It IS depressing to be told over and over again that the items my mother collected and paid top dollar in the 1970s are practically worthless today. She paid $300 in 1977 for a green Depression glass luncheon set for 8 (you know what that would be in today's money?). With everyone decluttering, the market is flooded with doo-dads. Supply is high; demand is low.


----------



## jujube

It actually gets easier and easier to let things go once you get started.  I had the usual hard time at first....."oh, this cost so much money....how can I sell it for less?"   But it just gets easier to ask yourself if you actually need it and who are you saving it for?

My daughter, granddaughter, niece and nephew were all offered the items first and turned them down.  Maybe one of these days, they'll ask themselves why they passed them up, but you know? it won't be my problem then.  I'm not paying to store them until such time as they get nostalgic  

Some days, I look at what little I actually own now and feel lighter than a balloon.  I just might float away....


----------



## debodun

I shudder to think what fine antiques and collectibles are trashed every day by people that don't recognize the value or even care. We live in a buy cheap, use, discard and buy again (i.e "big box") economy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> It IS depressing to be told over and over again that the items my mother collected and paid top dollar in the 1970s are practically worthless today. She paid $300 in 1977 for a green Depression glass luncheon set for 8 (you know what that would be in today's money?). With everyone decluttering, the market is flooded with doo-dads. Supply is high; demand is low.



I agree that it is sad and depressing to think about.  I think that some things just become too old to be of interest to the next generation of collectors.  I think most people collect items that they remember from their childhood.  As an example in this area the colored nesting Pyrex bowls that I remember my mother using in the 50's bring good money while the older Hall nesting bowls have gone down in value.

If you have no immediate plans to move to smaller quarters and you can't sell the items for what you feel they are worth then keep them and enjoy them.

Good luck!


----------



## Cookie

I love those Pyrex bowls and casseroles too - so pretty as well as useful.  That is what people want I think, things that are practical and useful as well as attractive and simple.  Old fashioned little knick knacks and curliques just scream granny's house --- not a look people are going for.  No point being depressed, that's life.


----------



## Skyking

I can't get rid of stuff fast enough these days. If you want the money it'll be hard, but if you look around there's always someone's life that can be made better by donating it. I'm not talking Goodwill here, I'm talking shelters, immigrants, abused women starting over with their children. There are so many people with nothing out there. Be God's blessing. Now I know that's not what you want to hear, but I really do it for me much more than them. It's called letting go of the massive material life we've come to expect here in the States. It's truly a spiritual thing, freeing oneself from the anchor of so-so many things.


----------



## Cookie

So true Skyking, the possessions end up owning us if we get so attached that we can't let go of some glass and wood.  I agree donating and helping those with less is a much better way to live and anyway, we really do end up parting with everything eventually.


----------



## debodun

I saw an amber Madrid (Depression glass pattern) cookie jar with lid, sitting on the shelf at a nearby Salvation Army "thrift" shop. It was marked $2.99 and hadn't sold. People here just don't recognize or know the value of vintage glass. I bought it; don't know why, when I am trying to downsize. It worth $45 in the Gene Florence Depression glass price guide I have.


----------



## debodun

Quite a few people have suggested that I donate to local thrift shops. Problem is - they aren't accepting right now. They aren't selling and they are flooded with donations from people downsizing.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> I saw an amber Madrid (Depression glass pattern) cookie jar with lid, sitting on the shelf at a nearby Salvation Army "thrift" shop. It was marked $2.99 and hadn't sold. People here just don't recognize or know the value of vintage glass. I bought it; don't know why, when I am trying to downsize. It worth $45 in the Gene Florence Depression glass price guide I have.
> 
> View attachment 32215



Gotta love the thrift shops!

Maybe you should try to get set up in a local antique mall or flea market and do a little wheeling and dealing in your spare time!  I have thought about it but I have not found the right situation in my area. 

I recently found an amber Sharon or Cabbage Rose covered candy dish similar to this one at the local Goodwill for $1.84, after they applied my senior citizen discount.






In my mind the value is what I paid for it. 

I bought it because my grandmother had one and she used to scold us when we "clanked" the lid after we snitched a piece of candy!

I'll enjoy it for a while and then give it so somebody as part of my "catch and release" program!   I just love the hunt!!!

Good luck debodun, happy hunting!


----------



## debodun

Yep, I have that candy dish, too, but in pink. Florence's book price is $45 for the amber, $50 for the pink.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodwill, Salvation Army, even Savers will ALWAYS take items. But I'm guessing those stores are not in your area.


----------



## debodun

RadishRose said:


> Goodwill, Salvation Army, even Savers will ALWAYS take items. But I'm guessing those stores are not in your area.



There's a Salvation Army store about 10 miles away, but that's where they had a sign out front "Sorry, we are currently not accepting donations".


----------



## Cookie

Well, it looks like you are SOL.  No one's buying, no takers.  You don't seem to have any choice.


----------



## debodun

Cookie said:


> Well, it looks like you are SOL.  No one's buying, no takers.  You don't seem to have any choice.



I agree.


----------



## charlotta

Such a coincidence!  I have been on a campaign to declutter the last 2 weeks..  It is harder to do with your family's things that was passed down to you.  I just hope my daughter wants most of it.  My son has already said he only wants the hall tree that my father found under a house he had bought.  He restored it and gave it to me.
A friend was over ( who practices being a minimalist, unlike me) and asked me what I was going to get rid of.  She mentioned my china cabinet.  I was horrified.  If nobody wants it, just bury it with me in a hole somewhere.


----------



## debodun

This is what most people see as proper decor these days - to me it looks so anemic and sterile. What I would do to that room! Replace furniture with a nice beige or tan suite, repaint the walls anything but white, a few china cabinets and knickknack cabinets filled to the brim, and pictures on the walls!


----------



## bluebreezes

I like a lot of white and am a big fan of minimalist and clean Scandinavian interior design. I'm wondering though who the "most people" you're referring to are and what the source of that information might be. I regularly read Architectural Digest, Dwell, and Elle Decor and the photo above doesn't reflect what the current trends are for interior many designers. There's always been a mix of styles and influences, so that's why I'm wondering about your "most people" comment.


----------



## NancyNGA

Debodun, I like that white room, but it wouldn't stay that way long with me.  Unintentional clutter would build up.


----------



## fureverywhere

I understand minimalism but Mary Engelbriet has always been my decorating icon...


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> This is what most people see as proper decor these days - to me it looks so anemic and sterile. What I would do to that room! Replace furniture with a nice beige or tan suite, repaint the walls anything but white, a few china cabinets and knickknack cabinets filled to the brim, and pictures on the walls!
> 
> View attachment 32876



I bet they have a secret room with a big comfy recliner, giant television, pictures of the grand kids, etc...


----------



## Cookie

Deb, I think this picture is exaggeration and out of context and there must be an article connected with it.  No one lives like this and this is not an example of minimalist living but maybe like a blank canvas before adding art and some accessories.


----------



## anodyne

My mother, who is 85, collected antiques all during her 50s and 60s. She didn't have a very good eye for authentic pieces or pieces that would increase in value, but she did make some good buys. For reasons only she understands, she let the local Historical Society talk her out of most of those. When my grandmother died 10 years ago, mom got a lot more stuff.  I have four siblings, and none of us are interested in inheriting her collections, mostly glass and figurines. What we can't donate will wind up in a dumpster, and we'll breathe a sigh of relief that she won't be here to see that. It won't mean we don't love her. We are all very pleased that she enjoyed buying and living with these things. It was a hobby that delighted her, and the collections continue to brighten her days.


----------



## Marie5656

*I think with more and more of us Boomers looking to downsize, people who want to help declutter are a big market.  But I agree, there needs to be some expertise in what to do with things of some value, especially if we do not have children or anyone to pass things on to.
I am in a similar situation.  My husband and I were in our late 40's when we married.  This was my first marriage, his 3rd.  Neither of us have children to pass things on .  So, a couple years back I took two weeks off work and started going through the house and doing some down sizing.  We have little of value, so I had no problem with donating or trashing things.  But what we have left is an issue.  He brought over 500 compact disks into the home.  Do not want to trash them, or donate if I could get any money at all for them. Same with DVD's.  We have many pre-recorded ones and some that we have recorded.  What to do with these?  The kind of "expert" I would want is someone who could advise me on this.*


----------



## jnos

There are several music stores here that will offer something for used CDs and DVDs. If not, consider donating them to your local library. Our library has busy music/video sections.


----------



## debodun

When I posted to a FB antiques discussion group, some of the comments on my possession was rather harsh. One person said, "You think you're sitting on a gold mine when you're really sitting on a pile of ****!" (asterisks mine - fill in the blank with your imagination). I wonder why antique people seem so snobby?


----------



## bluebreezes

I agree that's a rather harsh comment. It's hard to speculate why someone would feel the need to post like that, but there are a lot of angry people in this world using social media as their outlet. I'm sorry that was directed at you.


----------



## RadishRose

Sorry to say, DVD's an CD's are a dime a dozen, especially CD's.

With streaming movies and music on the Internet, much of it is free. 

They don't take up that much room. If you can't donate them, just store them in a closet and enjoy them now and then. Good luck.


----------



## anodyne

You need a gimmick and an incentive, something that would really motivate people to buy your stuff. 

For example, you approach a charitable organization that doesn't already have a thrift store. Let's say I go to an animal rescue or shelter and make this deal; You (the shelter) display my flyer (which is full page, bold, and catchy) and urge everyone who walks into your facility to "Please visit our C.R.A.P. Store" (Collectables Rare and Precious), and you get 50% of the revenue from every sale I make. 

"The C.R.A.P. Store" is the gimmick and helping an animal rescue organization is the incentive. I would also tell the organization that they will get 50% whether a buyer was referred by them or not....50% of every sale, period. All they have to do is point to the flyer and say stuff like "Please visit our C.R.A.P. Store, it's fun and beautiful and it's for the animals! It'll really help us out." etc

You could even partner with individuals - people looking for help paying for little Sally's chemo treatments, our favorite teacher's operation, Gramma's funeral. People who have car-washes or put collection jars in stores...offer to make your living room or garage *their* C.R.A.P. Store and they will send customers. You could partner with multiple charities - everything on these shelves go to this charity, everything on those shelves to another. In that situation you could probably ask fair prices. Not appraisal values, but fair prices. Or let people make offers, but remind them it's for charity!


----------



## Marie5656

RadishRose said:


> Sorry to say, DVD's an CD's are a dime a dozen, especially CD's.
> 
> With streaming movies and music on the Internet, much of it is free.
> 
> They don't take up that much room. If you can't donate them, just store them in a closet and enjoy them now and then. Good luck.



*I totally agree.  I was thinking of maybe dividing some up among area Nursing homes, assisted living centers and senior living centers.  My husband and I have vastly different music tastes, so most of his collection would gather dust before I would even listen to them.  Plus, as you said, it is just so much easier to listen to you tube, or streaming*


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

I'll take all your DVD's you want to shed.  My 'off grid' daughter, came for a visit last week, she still has internet but no streaming services or cable.  I informed her that I captured/copied all my DVDs to my 1TB hard drive for my cord cutting.   Also, being hard of hearing I opt to watch movies from my laptop's hard drive.  I use ear phones & have a library of over 150 movies (more each month).  I watch Redbox for new releases, I try to keep it to a select few each month because of the rental fees.  It has now risen to $1.50, so still can get up to 4 a month cheaper than the cost for Netflix streaming.  I've found that the selections of good rated movies are slim each month, 4 good ones is about it.  

I pointed out that my watching good rated movies repeatedly is no different than watching the reruns of all the reality shows over & over on cable.  You can only watch so many 'cops' or 'Pawn Stars' reruns.  Plus the quality movies are not rerun as much as the also rans.  Once I get them recorded the originals go back to Redbox or if mine I donate them to our library, they last about 1 hour on the 'free' table after I take them over.  I gave her a copy of them on an external 1TB hard drive, she called 3 days later thanking me for them & has watched 1-2 a night since plus reading books.


----------



## bluebreezes

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I'll take all your DVD's you want to shed.  My 'off grid' daughter, came for a visit last week ...



What a very nice offer! I had to laugh though because up here, off the grid means no electricity or running water, although one might rely on a generator, but definitely well water and hopefully an outhouse. Many, many years back I lived that way on the side of mountain for about a year (with a formidable wilderness guide no less), and found it was much easier than anticipated. Alas, the lure of regular hot showers made me trot back to civilization.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

bluebreezes said:


> What a very nice offer! I had to laugh though because up here, off the grid means no electricity or running water, although one might rely on a generator, but definitely well water and hopefully an outhouse. Many, many years back I lived that way on the side of mountain for about a year (with a formidable wilderness guide no less), and found it was much easier than anticipated. Alas, the lure of regular hot showers made me trot back to civilization.



That's precisely what I meant, she is transitioning to completely off grid.  For the last 3 weeks she has been living out of a 12 x 12 shed with her dog.  She only has electricity & can get wifi but no cable.  She has the shower problems, the bodily waste problems, the food storage,,,etc. figured out.  Electricity is her only utility, right now for lights & a hot plate(which will be replaced with a propane grill) she figures to take her laptop to a free wifi access in the city when she absolutely needs contact but she does plan to have a generator for emergencies.   She will rent two PO boxes one in AZ one in the NW.  She owns the house & shed outright but will be selling it when she jumps ship.  The settlement on her house will be her reserve, she plans to get odd jobs to pay the $180 parking expenses in AZ for the winter & buy a piece of land in the NW to park her van along with other off-griders paying her rent to cover prop taxes.   We'll see how long it lasts, I may be surprised.


----------



## Kitties

debodun said:


> When I posted to a FB antiques discussion group, some of the comments on my possession was rather harsh. One person said, "You think you're sitting on a gold mine when you're really sitting on a pile of ****!" (asterisks mine - fill in the blank with your imagination). I wonder why antique people seem so snobby?


Ah yes, another internet jerk. Probably jealous of what you have and wanting to put someone down. 

I'm sad about your inability to get what you want for your antiques. I'm not sure what goes on in your area. In California, things sell. Our thrift shops are always eagerly taking donations. 

I think you have mentioned you don't want to go the internet route. I know there are some shops on ETSY with many vintage sales. I don't buy vintage online (except jewelry) But someone is buying.


----------



## Sunny

My husband and I accumulated many CD's over the years, probably close to 1,000. After he died, I discovered that I really only ever play about 10% of them. I had been selling books over Amazon for years so I just added the CD's to my list of offerings. I only get pennies for each one; in fact, I've sold a lot of them for .01 since there are many others for sale for that price. So why bother? Mainly because I like to see a book or a CD go to someone who specifically wants it and is willing to pay a few bucks for it, even if most of the few bucks go toward postage. Amazon pays me enough to cover the postage usually plus about a dollar, so that's what I make on the .01 items, Still more than most CD's sell for in garage sales. And it's kind of fun.


----------



## FreedomBase

From a man’s point of view: I wonder the function of “display” glassware ?  Perhaps it’s something like MY fascination. The first house I bought had a broken hand-crank phonograph, along with several 78 records, in the basement. I repaired the phonograph and played the records. It was great to hear the 1920’s ! ~ the era of my parent’s births.  I still have the phonograph and LOTS more records.

Getting back to De-Cluttering (Down Sizing): I’ve learned to STOP expecting the children and grand children to understand the value of workmanship.  The last person to understand beauty and style attached to functionality was Steve Jobs.  He died.  I’ve learned to STOP considering the monetary value of “stuff.”  My last Garage Sale taught me: it’s less worry, less work and often more satisfying to GIVE stuff away than to try selling it.

I’m still De-Cluttering, still Down Sizing.  If I haven’t used it in years ~ it’s gotta go !  I wish my children and grand children had bigger houses !  The Salvation Army turns out to be the salvation of lots of my “stuff.” 

Thank ALL of you (all the comments here) for the De-Cluttering Wisdom you’re handing out for free !


----------



## debodun

I wonder if next year will be better or worse for garage sales?


----------



## Butterfly

I doubt it will change much.


----------



## Brint

How about you take some of your stuff to some shops in New York City and see if there is any market for them in that area of the state and go to several shops to get a feel for the market in that area. Just from reading your first post it sound like you have some things that are of fair value, but if there is no local market for it than you need to take it to another area where there maybe one. The people on line that are telling you it's not worth anything seem like ignorant fools to me. Get on the phone to some of the shops in New York City and see what they say and remember their going to try to low ball you on the values. This is why you need to talk to several people, but you need to stick some of that stuff under a dealer nose and see what they say!!! A bird in the hand is better than two in the bush!


----------

